# Buying a new tank, need help with CL strategy.



## acrosstic (Mar 24, 2008)

So I tried to talk a guy down on his 125, and he ended up selling it to someone else. I'm looking on CL.

I really want a 110-125 gallon with a 5' length footprint.

I've been patiently waiting to find something, and in the mean time picked up the filtration for $60 (TruFlo sump (180 gallon) and Magdrive 950) I get that tomorrow.

Anyways, I can buy a 100 gallon for $100 from someone, and I'm wondering if I should do it. It comes with a stand and some other extras I wouldn't use.

It wouldn't be much of an upgrade over my 75 gallon, but I could switch over and keep looking for the good deal on the perfect tank.

The other option MIGHT be the guy who is selling me the sump, He is going to be selling his 120 after he gets his 320 up, and his buddy is selling his 135 soon as well, both 6'X2' footprint, which I might not have space for, but that might be an option.

Question is, should I hold out for the perfect tank, buy the 100 for a temporary switch, or buy the 120/135 and try to figure out space for it (and maybe upset my fiance)?


----------



## gunther (Nov 25, 2007)

Bigger is always better. No matter what size you have you always want to go bigger. TRUST ME! The big thing in my opinon, is get the tank you want while she still is your fiance, when she's your wife it will be MUCH HARDER to convince her. GOOD LUCK!


----------



## natalie559 (Dec 6, 2007)

I would hold out for the perfect tank or go with the larger 6' tank. I wouldn't do a temporary 100G switch. Too much work and expense for little gain knowing you won't be happy with it.


----------



## F8LBITEva (Nov 9, 2007)

hold out for the 6 footer! I love CL by the way!


----------



## acrosstic (Mar 24, 2008)

I'll hold out, I told her the tank I want is 6' and she was okay with it even though the one i have is 5'

I still like the 125 Tall, but if i find a good deal on a 6' 125 or 135 then I can do that.

The point of the 100 switch, is that I am going to have to move the tank in the next couple weeks regardless of if I get a new tank or not. So I can move my 75 or buy a 100 temporarily if I don't find the perfect deal.

Do you think I should consider the 100 switch if I am having to pull apart and move the 75 anyway?


----------



## kornphlake (Feb 12, 2004)

Patience and constant vigilance will be the key. There are thousands (millions depending on what city you live in) of people watching craigslist, the best deals will be gone within minutes of posting. Getting a deal on craigslist is a lot like fishing, you toss some bait out there and hope for a nibble, but if you don't get a bite you'll have to come back another day.

I've come to hate craigslist lately, I must have sent out 30 emails to people who are selling things I'd like to purchase, about 1 in 10 actually respond. When I've tried to sell items I get emails from people who want to buy it today but nobody follows through. The concept of Craigslist is good but it needs a feedback or rating system like eBay to motivate people to be good sellers and buyers. The annonomyous user system makes it too easy to be a flake.


----------



## stslimited84 (Oct 5, 2007)

I agree that people not following through is annoying. The more elaborate the system gets, the more it costs to run. I am perfectly happy with it the way it is, FREE.


----------



## acrosstic (Mar 24, 2008)

Well, the flaky people are good for people who do follow through and want to buy. :thumb:

The sellers who do get back to people get frustrated from all the flaky people. :x

If a flaky person contacts a bad seller, nothing happens.

If the good seller and good buyer do hook up, there is magic in CL. :dancing:

Mixing the two types of people don't work.

The free model works. Buyers will be frustrated, sellers will be too, I've been annoyed a lot as well, but we keep coming back, because when a seller and a buyer do hook up, it is a great thing.

TruFlo Sump rated up to 180 (Guy used on a 220 saltwater and it did good), Magdrive 950, $60 Total, great thing.

Been searching for a 125 for weeks, nothing.

Take the good with the bad.


----------



## gordon77 (Jan 29, 2007)

my 6' 125g aga from the lfs cost me $275 great tank fair price, built my own stand($40)
however where i did not want to be gouged was on the equipment, substrate etc therefore
took my time searching for the best deals. all told invested +/- $1000 including a beautiful
wall to wall (6'x 21") aquaterra background.
everything brand new i believe is the way to go. too many horror stories with used


----------



## stslimited84 (Oct 5, 2007)

gordon77 said:


> my 6' 125g aga from the lfs cost me $275 great tank fair price, built my own stand($40)
> however where i did not want to be gouged was on the equipment, substrate etc therefore
> took my time searching for the best deals. all told invested +/- $1000 including a beautiful
> wall to wall (6'x 21") aquaterra background.
> everything brand new i believe is the way to go. too many horror stories with used


If you're a smart buyer on Craigslist, you wont get ripped off.


----------



## acrosstic (Mar 24, 2008)

stslimited84 said:


> gordon77 said:
> 
> 
> > my 6' 125g aga from the lfs cost me $275 great tank fair price, built my own stand($40)
> ...


Right. I've had numerous people trying to sell me 125's with cracks, chips, etc for near the same price I could get new, then there is the case where occasionally you get a deal. I still am pissed that I missed on that 112, If only I would have picked it up one day before the guy found out he wasn't moving!


----------

